# Any animals you hate?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a fear of horses, dont know why iv never had a bad experiance.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Fish ,,,they look at me funny


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't hate any creature except for a few humans. I dislike certain pests, such as flies, fleas, ticks, lice, parktown prawns, but I acknowledge their right to life.
I like spiders, frogs, snakes etc and will never deliberately hurt them. They are remarkable creatures and are only trying to survive and are not "out to get" anybody.
I live in Africa, so to scream like a girl everytime one sees a bug, would be pointless. But Africa is not for sissies in any case.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't like spiders but I don't hate any animal. They were here first they have a right to live just as we do although saying that there are some evil humans out there! I much prefer animals to humans!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Not a fan of spiders or cockroaches!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Hate is a strong word to use  I might dislike soem creepy crawlies but i wouldn't say I hated them or wished them harm.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm absolutely terrified of spiders bigger than about the size of this O...and Daddy long legs.Anything else I am totally fine with.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

id rather not hold a tick, earwig and those milla/centapeads 

i dont mind spiders except camel and whip spiders those freak m out!


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

I think 'hate' is a very strong word to use and I wouldn't say there are any animals which I hate. Having said that, there are some that I think I would really hate to keep.
Sugar gliders being one.
As cute as they are, I don't like the idea of hearing them barking at 2am or having to cut up their food every single day for 15 years. Sorry, sugar glider keepers, but no. I'm sure they're gorgeous animals and whatnot, but I'm not the right kind of person for them.

Another one would probably be snakes. Beautiful animals, but I'm a wuss. There is no way I could give them mice. I understand they need to eat, but I don't want to open up my freezer and find 500 mice of different sizes staring up at me before having to bung them in a microwave and watch Mr Snake devour it, all the time thinking of my pet rodents.

Having said that, I love lots of things about both animals and I have nothing against them. I just don't think I'd enjoy keeping them as a pet.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have to say, I'm totally fine with creepy crawlies 
When I was little, I once held a giant cockroach cos I thought it was a woodlouse!
Animal I don't think i could keep not cos I don't like them! is mice - they are too quick for me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't hate any animal, they all deserve to be here. And I find it sad that some that claim to be pet lovers can "hate" anything :nonod:

Spiders scare the life out of me especially after being over in Oz, to this day I still check my boots before putting them on just in case a red back, recluse or funnel web had crawled in during the night but it still doesn't cross my mind to hurt them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do slugs count as animals? I hate them, I dont wish they werent here, because I like hedgehogs and they think slugs are yummy, but I still hate them


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Do slugs count as animals? I hate them, I dont wish they werent here, because I like hedgehogs and they think slugs are yummy, but I still hate them


actually hedgehogs will only eat slugs and snails if there is no other food source, just 1 slug or snail can be fatal to a hedgie

i dont hate any animal, i dislike wasps due to the fact i was stung once when i was very young through no fault of my own, they never used to bother me till then.
and i would never wish that a certain animal wasnt here, everysingle creature on this planet plays an important role.

wasps, like bees, play a vital role in pollination, if we didnt have wasps many plant species would die out, which would effect our oxygen levels, which would kill us

for those scared of spiders i would rather have one or 2 spiders in my house then a million flies

if we didnt have spiders we would be over run with flies
if we didnt have flies we would be over run with decomposing matter


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> actually hedgehogs will only eat slugs and snails if there is no other food source, just 1 slug or snail can be fatal to a hedgie


Excellent news, when I come into power then you are gone sluggies, let this be a warning to you, Lil Miss said Im allowed


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'll never have anything creepy crawly like spiders. I like reptiles and fish, but just don't have the space for a tank to set up.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Hate is a very strong word, I don't hate any animal. I'm not keen on spiders or earwigs but wouldn't go as far as saying I hate them. 

I'm not keen on cats but love Casper, one of my dads 4 cats. 

I guess I don't dislike a whole species or type of animal (apart from spiders/earwigs)  but if they had little personalities that I could see then I might change my mind.

Sometimes the animal as an individual makes you love them


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

People who hunt for `fun`.
(and yes, people are animals)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Excellent news, when I come into power then you are gone sluggies, let this be a warning to you, Lil Miss said Im allowed


but they still play a vital role in eating mulch and leaf litter :wink:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> but they still play a vital role in eating mulch and leaf litter :wink:


But I dont hate leaves they can stay, and the cute little snails can get rid of the leaf litter is it needs to go, so sorry the slugs are goners :001_tongue:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> But I dont hate leaves they can stay, and the cute little snails can get rid of the leaf litter is it needs to go, so sorry the slugs are goners :001_tongue:


If I go sticking shells to the backs of slugs will this make them safe?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> If I go sticking shells to the backs of slugs will this make them safe?


Yes, if they have shells they can stay, they will be cute snails then, its just the ugly, evil slugs that have to go


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Yes, if they have shells they can stay, they will be cute snails then, its just the ugly, evil slugs that have to go


Well that's my new year resolution sorted then, I will spend next year making sure slugs have homes too


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

so your picking on the poor hobo slugs for their lack of having homes 

looks like we have a job to do bernie!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> so your picking on the poor hobo slugs for their lack of having homes
> 
> looks like we have a job to do bernie!!!


I have my slug homing kits all packed up and ready to go, I'm waiting for you by the door


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I have my slug homing kits all packed up and ready to go, I'm waiting for you by the door


type of shells required was not specified


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> type of shells required was not specified


I'm sure the slugs won't mind if they aren't a perfect fit, they will just be relieved to have avoided the meany that is TDM


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yes, if they have shells they can stay, they will be cute snails then, its just the ugly, evil slugs that have to go


I have to agree with you about the slugs! I don't 'hate' any creatures but I dislike slugs I have no idea why because I have 3 GALS so in theory I should like the slimy little hobo's :laugh:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

GALS????ohhhhhhh giant african land snails?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I don't hate any animal, they all deserve to be here. And I find it sad that some that claim to be pet lovers can "hate" anything :nonod:
> 
> Spiders scare the life out of me especially after being over in Oz, to this day I still check my boots before putting them on just in case a red back, recluse or funnel web had crawled in during the night but it still doesn't cross my mind to hurt them.


Aint gonna happen cos spiders have a very sensitive sense of smell...:hand:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

polishrose said:


> GALS????ohhhhhhh giant african land snails?


Giant african land snails


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Can't say I've ever come across an animal I hate - there are many I wouldn't keep as a pet though because I wouldn't be available to give them what they need and they wouldn't be the type of pet that would give me what I'm looking for (i.e. a pet that likes my company.) I have however met many types of human that I hate, but that is a whole different story!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Spiders, insects, horses (I don't hate them, but I really don't like them), and I'm really not keen on GSD's. Just because all the ones I have met have been nasty. I know there's lovely ones, and I certainly don't hate the breed, I'm just wary of them.


----------

